# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фотоаппарат "Смена"

## serg karpenko

100 грн

----------


## serg karpenko

Состояние - новый, не пользованный. В заводской коробке.

----------


## tsar1965

Где находится???

----------


## tsar1965

> Таирова, ул. Ак. Королева, у магазина «Обжора». Напротив – Облгаи.


 Спасибо... далековато!
Я на Котовского,максимум Центр - Привоз.

----------


## serg karpenko

up

----------


## serg karpenko

Up

----------


## serg karpenko

Up

----------


## serg karpenko

Up

----------

